# how to pass CPC Exam



## dyj (Jun 22, 2012)

*Hi*

thank you


----------



## cjswanson (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there! Thank you for all the great tips. I'm taking my CPC in August!! I was wondering what you meant under ICD when you said "and correspondingly write in 'tabular' section the sequencing of code like for sepsis, HIV, Poisoning, etc"?

Thank you!!


----------



## Melissa_M (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your experience!  I will your thoughts on to my students who will be taking their exam in September.  Way to go on your score!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 12, 2012)

dyj said:


> Hi!!
> 
> i gave my CPC exam first attempt on 06/16/2012 and passed with 94% Hooray!!
> 
> ...



I wish I could *Like* this post, but sadly, we're not on Facebook. 
I've posted a lot of tips, but I'm guessing you're referring to the ones I've got on this thread: https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=64283&highlight=exam+time+management

Good luck!


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Jul 12, 2012)

btadlock1 said:


> I wish I could *Like* this post, but sadly, we're not on Facebook.
> I've posted a lot of tips, but I'm guessing you're referring to the ones I've got on this thread: https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=64283&highlight=exam+time+management
> 
> Good luck!




@ Btadlock, that was funny, just last night I was going thru the forum just reading different posts and i said the exact same thing to my husband" I wish there was a LIKE button"!

We should write a letter

Also, I posted a question in the E/M section of the forum and was hoping to get some insight from you on it. Its in reference to the ROS/Exam portion and the documentation of the HEENT. (if you have a second to look it up)
Thanks,
Lynda Wetter CPC


----------



## smithtina4014@hotmail.com (Mar 17, 2016)

*DYJ   Thanks for help!*



btadlock1 said:


> I wish I could *Like* this post, but sadly, we're not on Facebook.
> I've posted a lot of tips, but I'm guessing you're referring to the ones I've got on this thread: https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/for...-opinions.html?highlight=exam+time+management
> 
> Good luck!



  My name is Tina.    Can you tell me what you meant by sample papers.   I seen the AAPC Study Guide book  (can be purchased for like $70) thru the AAPC website.   Did you use that study guide?    What are where are the sample papers and studying materials your talking about?    Thanks T


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 17, 2016)

smithtina4014@hotmail.com said:


> My name is Tina.    Can you tell me what you meant by sample papers.   I seen the AAPC Study Guide book  (can be purchased for like $70) thru the AAPC website.   Did you use that study guide?    What are where are the sample papers and studying materials your talking about?    Thanks T



Sounds like they meant to say practice exams,. For example CCO.us provides a scantron form with their practice tests which you can print out and fill out since that better simulates the exam. Then after doing that go back into the exam online and enter the answers and see your score. Then use the rationales to better educate yourself on how they came to the answer.


----------

